# Driver Information Center (Screen between the RPM Gage & Speedometer)



## J-Man0079 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and just purchased a 2011 Cruze LT Turbo several days ago. When I got my car, I noticed the DIC was in French and I have no idea how to change it to English. Also, I have no idea how to change the clock on the DIC panel that's above my radio (where it tells you the temperature & climate control screen)

Without having to contact the dealer, I was hoping somebody on here could point me in the right direction to correct this issue. :question:

Thanks.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

On your radio, press

1. "Config"
2. "Menu"
3. "Menu"
4. Enjoy English again


----------



## J-Man0079 (Sep 4, 2011)

keveburd said:


> On your radio, press
> 
> 1. "Config"
> 2. "Menu"
> ...


Yeah, there's a problem with that, this car came equipped with the Rosen entertainment stereo system. No factory radio installed on this baby. Which leads me to wonder if the original stereo needs to be reinstalled in order to access this menu???


----------



## LorenzoBandini (Sep 3, 2011)

*Une autre réponse:*

... ou vous pourriez juste apprendre à lire le Français


----------

